# Lake Milton



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have a tournament there in early June. I have never fished it. Any help or ideas would be great.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Anything would be nice. Bass tournament please


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Anything would be nice. Bass tournament please.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

chopper said:


> I have a tournament there in early June. I have never fished it. Any help or ideas would be great.


Anything, please


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I use to bass fish it a lot years ago, so it’s old ways but it worked then, I worked the boat docks on NE side rubber worms , jigs. Cast cranks baits off of points, swim baits. You have the river south side but a no wake from the south launch ramp up toward Berlin spillway. Quite a few smallness to get also. Some rip rap by the bridges. Makes me want to go back out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Points, points , points


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just throw a red craw bandit crank along the RT 18 causeway and a white jerkbait all along the 76 bridge you will atleast weigh in a limit of smallies


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

snag said:


> I use to bass fish it a lot years ago, so it’s old ways but it worked then, I worked the boat docks on NE side rubber worms , jigs. Cast cranks baits off of points, swim baits. You have the river south side but a no wake from the south launch ramp up toward Berlin spillway. Quite a few smallness to get also. Some rip rap by the bridges. Makes me want to go back out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Fish jigs around rocks for some solid smallmouth action


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Fish jigs around rocks for some solid smallmouth action


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Make a trip and prefish.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Make a few trips up to the lake prior to the tournament , learn the lake and figure out your own patterns . Spend as much time up there as you can before tournament .


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I am going to get up there. 3 hour one way drive but with it.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Worth it


----------



## Keeping it reel (May 7, 2017)

chopper said:


> I have a tournament there in early June. I have never fished it. Any help or ideas would be great.


Are you fishing the Better Half there?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Keeping it reel said:


> Are you fishing the Better Half there?


No, it’s the 10hp invitational. Sounds like it’s high and muddy


----------



## DanielD (Mar 29, 2018)

Drove to the boat ramp today. The water level is about 18” higher than normal. Cement piers at launch we’re underwater.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for update, where did you launch


----------



## DanielD (Mar 29, 2018)

Robinson Point/Jersey St. on the west side of the lake


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Will the lake keep rising and getting muddier by Sunday


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

They are gonna be pulling a TON out starting Saturday. Never seen them pull above 1100 and its scheduled to be pulling 1400 this weekend.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

lunker4141 said:


> They are gonna be pulling a TON out starting Saturday. Never seen them pull above 1100 and its scheduled to be pulling 1400 this weekend.


Probably not good. I was really looking forward to fish this tournament Sunday. It's going to be tough now


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

Uncertain. According to the weather report, well, uncertain.

Good luck, regardless.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Carl


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Well, I just got home from a bass tournament at lake Milton. 3 hour drive from my house. Poured down rain on my way there. The lake is flooded and heavy stained to muddy. Water temp was mid 60s. The wind was crazy. My partner and I got only two sm. 11 something won and big bass was a lm about 3 1/2. The winning teams used finesse rigs. Alot of bass were in the bushes.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I fished Milton for the first time ever today. Not on the tournament tho. I did ok focusing on the contours and shallow flats. Anywhere I found rocks, I caught fish. 3” Gulp minnow on a 1/4oz was best today. Hopping it along the bottom. 5 smallies, 1 eye and some channels. Tough day for sure.


----------

